# AKU Admission 2010-2011 Year



## zayr (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, the information brocheure for AKU is out:
http://www.aku.edu/medicalcollege/programmes/pdf/MBBS-Brochuer.pdf

I just have a few questions for anyone that applied to AKU from Canada or the US previously or are applying for the following year.

Did you have to write the 3 SAT II tests(Bio, Chem and Physics/Math)? And also, do you have to write all 3 on three different test dates?

Please let me know, as I'll have to start writing the SAT's soon then...
Thanks


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,
I am applying this year and I called up the AKU office. Yes, they require us to take 3 SAT II tests (we can take Math in lieu of Physics) and as far as I know, they do not have to be taken on different test dates. Personally, I am planning to take the Chem and Bio on Dec 6th inshallah and Math in March of 2010. I'm from Canada so the Jan date is not applicable for me. Best of luck!
Zoya


----------



## zayr (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Zoya.
And actually you can't take Subject Tests in March. :S
SAT Dates - SAT Test Dates and Registration Deadlines

Will you be taking the admission test in March 2010? And if so where? Because in the brocheure it says apparently you can take it in Toronto this year.


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, 
Sorry, you're right I'll be taking Math in May then. 
And yeah, if I score 700 or above I will definitely be writing the entrance exam. I was planning on taking it in Toronto as I had read on this forum that Canadians have that options and you've actually read it in the brochure. So, if you don't mind me asking, are you applying straight out of hs? I wanted to apply then but my parents weren't comfortable so now I am in second year of uni. 
Zoya


----------



## zayr (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes I am applying straight out of high school.

I'm also looking into many other schools, DOW, Caribbean Med Schools, Joint BS/MD programs in the US...

I really have no idea where I want to go as of now, just keeping all of my options open...

What university are you at and what program are you doing? Just curious...and also, will you abandon your undergrad you're currently doing right now? Or will you complete it? Because I was wondering what the options were if you did an undergrad first and then go to AKU?


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

I am at the University of Alberta and no, I do not plan on completein a degree. To be honest, I'm also applying elsewhere. I am also appying in the U.K. at University of Birmingham, Hull and York, University of East Angla, and maybe Bristol. My parents would prefer that I attend med school in the U.K. as they are concerned about safety in Pk. 
I think that if you finish your undergrad it doesn't make a diff at AKU. I know it makes a diff in U.K. where instead of med taking 5 yrs, it takes 4. As far as I know, AKU does not offer this.

P.S. I was considering DOW too, but don't you think it would be hard for us to adapt to the setting at a gov't college?


----------



## shambleen (Jan 2, 2010)

hey, in most of the med schools in pak you are not suppose to write the entrance exam if you take SATs, but the aku admission brochure is kinda confusing as it says that everyone is suppose to write the entrance exam irrespective of their qualification and the US/canadian diploma holder SHOULD write the SATs.

are you people writing both or just one?


----------



## biyou7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Read the forum rules, thanks. - Rizwan.


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah I am curious too, because I am currently working on my SATs and wondering if I submit my SAT scores do I have to take the entry exam for Dow Medical College, I know for AKU you have to take both the SAT and Entry Exam. And can someone please tell all the requirements, deadlines, and so forth for Dow that would be great.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

FaisalQ said:


> Yeah I am curious too, because I am currently working on my SATs and wondering if I submit my SAT scores do I have to take the entry exam for Dow Medical College, I know for AKU you have to take both the SAT and Entry Exam. And can someone please tell all the requirements, deadlines, and so forth for Dow that would be great.


Going to Dow read this for foreign

*5. FOREIGN NATIONALS*​

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- 16 (Sixteen) Seats have been reserved in DMC & SMC for foreign nationals.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- All Candidates for foreign national seats will be nominated by Higher Education Commission (HEC) Government Pakistan, Islamabad. Details could be checked on Website : Untitled 1[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Candidates of this category must have IBCC equivalence atleast 60% OR minimum SAT II (science subjects) Score of 700.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- These candidates shall have to produce valid TOEFL / IELTS Certificate with a minimum score of 500 / 5.5 respectively, otherwise they will not be eligible for admission.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Candidates nominated for admission against this category will have to deposit bankdraft of US Dollars 10,000 (Ten thousand) in favour of ?Dow University of Health Sciences? as non refundable fee for first two semesters, alongwith the orignal documents.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Fee of 10,000 $ (ten thousand US dollars) for two subsequent yearly semesters will have to be paid at the time of obtaining admit card for 2nd, 4th, 6th and 8th semester examinations.[/FONT]
#angry


----------



## sweetlilpaki (Nov 29, 2010)

for shambleen and others who applied and got accepted to aku from overseas:
i have currently applied and according to the rules it says that the SAT II have to submitted only if one gets shortlisted. but for aku test what books would be most beneficial to be studying out of for the entrance test in March? the Barron SAT II or the Pakistan's MCAT books?


----------



## Peach1994 (Feb 16, 2011)

Any idea where is the test center for AKU in Toronto, is some one from the group appearing


----------



## Peach1994 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Agha Khan University*

Hi 
Is any one online who is preparing for AKU test #angry


----------



## sweetlilpaki (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Peach 1994

It's good to hear that someone else besides me is also applying from overseas.. how are you preparing for the exam ? Barrons or the MCAT books from pakii. ?


----------



## Greed (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok i'm peach :/ dad made that my name did not like it. anyways i'm not going there just yet. But i will be in a year or so. So i'm gonna do the test in about a year and i was gonna study both.


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so terrified. I don't want to write the AKU entrance exam....there's no calculators allowed!! How the hell are you supposed to do math and physics without a calculator :'(


----------



## Greed (Feb 19, 2011)

I did not know that they probably have simple stuff hopefully they'll keep it to whole numbers


----------

